# 2005 Astro cargo van. Work I did this month.



## MeterOYE (Dec 31, 2018)

Figured this might be useful to someone I’ve yet to really post it anywhere. This is the work I did this month on my 2005 Chevy Astro cargo van.


----------



## MeterOYE (Dec 31, 2018)

MeterOYE said:


> Figured this might be useful to someone I’ve yet to really post it anywhere. This is the work I did this month on my 2005 Chevy Astro cargo van.


Oh and the outside. Got the stack of good magnets to keep things on the downlow.


----------



## travelingheathen (Dec 31, 2018)

Great job, it's going to make a nice home.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 31, 2018)

daaaaaamn man, that is some solid fucking work. i like what you did with the front driver/passenger area, what is that black stuff you coated the floor with?

also, out of curiosity, how tall are you? i see a LOT of these for sale and I've heard they're good vans, but they seem like they'd be too small for me (i'm 5'11).

and what's the mpg look like? so the crossing stickers are magnets? where'd you get those?

sorry for all the questions, but it looks like a solid build and i'm wanting to do something very similar. i've been saving up over the past few months and in a week i'll have about 3,400... how much did your astro cost and with how many miles?


----------



## MeterOYE (Jan 1, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> daaaaaamn man, that is some solid fucking work. i like what you did with the front driver/passenger area, what is that black stuff you coated the floor with?
> 
> also, out of curiosity, how tall are you? i see a LOT of these for sale and I've heard they're good vans, but they seem like they'd be too small for me (i'm 5'11).
> 
> ...


Hey thanks man!!!! The van is pretty small. More then enough for me I’m like 5.8” and would rather trade ease of parking and gas mileage compared to a bigger van + I just love Astro vans they have a great reputation but they quit making them in 2005. i May get a fiberglass top thing to get more room up top tho or I may just upgrade in a few more years to a Chevy express. I got it from a lot that dealt with fleet vehicle lease returns. Which is good cause they are well maintained etc. it had about 85,000miles on it and if I remember it was like 7,000 or so at the time. For some reason cargo vehicles are a bit more expensive if they are equipped with all the cage and stuff. The stuff in the front is “herculiner” roll on bed liner. When I pulled up the rubber mats it was so narly underneath so I figured it would be better to keep moisture out and keep clean. I’ll leave a pic of the site to get the magnet/decals. They have like a million dif kinds. Hmm I think that was it. ☮️


----------



## dprogram (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice job! I especially like the magnet/sticker idea. Good luck and stay hidden!


----------



## James Meadowlark (Jan 3, 2019)

That's cool. The "small" Astro is deceiving- Looks like a decent amount of space inside- Well done. If you keep your possesions to a minimum there looks to be plenty of space.


----------



## whfiv (Jan 5, 2019)

Great Job! Hope you keep us posted.


----------



## Deleted member 24727 (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice start. Some inspiration for you - I remember when my step van looked like that, all bare and being prepped. It seemed to take forever but was another lesson in path, layers, progress and patience. It's going to be so worth it. Stay on it. List your nexts and help them happen. Listen to good music and enjoy every minute building it. Many happy miles to you...


----------



## Robie (Mar 9, 2019)

Great work I hope to get the chance to rebuild my van. 
But I wonder if the stopping at all RR xing sticker is a good idea unless you really do. Jk great idea for stealth.


----------

